# Bianchi Serial Number Thoughts



## Maverick4444 (Aug 1, 2013)

Hi guys-

I had a Bianchi Eros for 8 years that I really loved but was stolen earlier this week. 

While I'm not tied to buying another Bianchi, it looks like an opportunity has presented itself to me to do that. 

I'm in contact with an individual who is selling a bicycle on eBay:

Bianchi Bike | eBay

He's provided me some info:

Serial num H4C01188
campagnolo cassette 10 speeds

Can you guys give me your thoughts on the year of the bicycle, etc? I'm not an expert. I just really enjoyed riding my bicycle. 

Thanks,

Maverick


----------

